# replacement arrow rest tape



## joethearcher (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish ARE arrow rests came with more than 1 adhesive tapes - but they don't so what should I do?

Are "ARE" arrow rests attached with regular (3M) double stick tape or is it some special material? Also, what thickness is the tape?


----------



## tjk009 (Feb 15, 2007)

*carpet tape...*

I had the same problem and bought some double sided carpet tape. It worked but needed some tape on the outside to the riser as well. Yes, extra tape would be great.


----------



## joethearcher (Mar 28, 2009)

I went to office depot today to take a look but the thinnest stuff they had was way thicker (2x) than the original material......and I won't buy another expensive ARE rest just for the dumb tape.....


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

Carpet tape will work, but it is thicker. You can also use a double layer of the normal Scotch doublesided tape. Also, look at the automotive supply. Trim tape for automobiles may be a good replacement.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

For years I've been using a 3M outdoor double sided adhesive tape. It comes on a RED roll and the tape itself is GREY. Look for the outdoor stuff. It is fantastic, and comes off all in one piece without leaving residue if you need to remove it. I just cut it to shape with a pair of scissors and trim out the plunger hole with an exacto knife. It's never let me down.

John.


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

limbwalker said:


> For years I've been using a 3M outdoor double sided adhesive tape. It comes on a RED roll and the tape itself is GREY. Look for the outdoor stuff. It is fantastic, and comes off all in one piece without leaving residue if you need to remove it. I just cut it to shape with a pair of scissors and trim out the plunger hole with an exacto knife. It's never let me down.
> 
> John.


I have some of that stuff because I used to own some VW's that the body trim would come off - that 3M tape would hold it on through bad winters and hot summers. The easy removal is a huge plus, I just spent 15 minutes removing the original tape from the back of an ARE rest, I finally used a razor blade because no solvent I could find would remove it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I just spent 15 minutes removing the original tape from the back of an ARE rest


Yea, I hate that. The 3M outdoor adhesive tape has held on every arrow rest I've used since 2003. Better than the factory tape IMO.

John.


----------



## joethearcher (Mar 28, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Yea, I hate that. The 3M outdoor adhesive tape has held on every arrow rest I've used since 2003. Better than the factory tape IMO.
> 
> John.


Out of curiosity, what store did you get that tape at?


----------



## Jason22 (Aug 16, 2008)

Note that the adhesive tape itself is gray. That's the strong stuff. If you clean both surfaces well, it will stay put. I buy it at Home Depot, but it looks like ACE and many other places have it. Sometimes they only have it in strips instead of the roll, but the roll is a better deal.









3M / Scotch Exterior Mounting Tape

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...ior+mounting+tape&btnG=Search+Images&aq=f&oq=

http://shop.ebay.com/items/?_nkw=3m...6.m270.l1313&_odkw=3m+mounting+tape&_osacat=0


----------



## joethearcher (Mar 28, 2009)

Jason22 said:


> Note that the adhesive tape itself is gray. That's the strong stuff. If you clean both surfaces well, it will stay put. I buy it at Home Depot, but it looks like ACE and many other places have it. Sometimes they only have it in strips instead of the roll, but the roll is a better deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got some thanks for the pic (that really helped me alot)! Now, I'll spend the evening cleaning off the old tape from my arrow rest with a pocket knife.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea, that's the stuff. I got mine at WallyWorld (Wal-mart), but I figured ACE hardware would have it. I've often said that ACE hardware is my second-favorite archery shop 

Can't imagine using anything else now...

John.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Bestine rubber cement thinner is the best thinner you can buy to remove adhesive. I've never found a finish that it damages and it removes all kind of adhesive gooo.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Think that stuff will work to re-attach Limbsavers?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Stash, I must confess that I've been attaching and re-attaching limb savers with that very "stuff" for at least 5 years now. Yea, I know, I can be downright cheap sometimes. But it sure beats having to buy limbsavers for every single set of limbs. Never had a problem. I make sure I clean the surfaces pretty good with alcohol or acetone first though. 

Oh, and Goo-gone is great for removing adhesive tape or just about any kind of stuck on goop.

John.


----------

